# Exhibition/Trade show marketing/sales ideas



## sunbeam (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi,

I am working very hard right now to get my business off the ground, and get my name 'out there'.  One of the ideas I've come up with is to do an upcoming expo/tradeshow specifically for pregnant/new moms, which is the type of photography I do most of (children, mat, newborn etc).  

I would like to have a 'special' to offer to anyone who stops at my table as well as do a draw for a bigger prize, and I also have to offer a door prize.  So, Does anyone have any suggestions or have any experience with this?  I would like to give them enough of a deal that it entices them to book a shoot, but not enough of a deal to make my product/photography seem cheap.  And I'm really havin' a tough time figuring out what to give as a door prize.  

Sooo, anyone ever done one of these things?  Any suggestions?  Ideas?  Thanks so much, and wish me luck


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 10, 2010)

One strategy I've seen, is to give away gift cards with a value that equals a sitting fee and maybe one print (like an 8x10 for example).

This might have a face value of $150-$300...which is a great value to someone.  

But what does it cost you?  Well, you would basically be giving up your time, photo shoot plus some processing time.  And whatever your actual cost is for an 8x10 print (maybe $4).  (not counting all the overhead costs, of course).  

The benefit is that you can hopefully sell them more prints.  The average print sale for a successful portrait photographer, is several hundred dollars, so if you can do that, giving away the sitting fee to get a paying customer, might be a great idea.
Also, pregnant parents and new moms tend to be repeat customers...so if you can get them in for the first time, with a gift card, they may come back to you for further shoots.


----------



## bennielou (Feb 10, 2010)

Mike is right.  All the best to you!


----------



## sunbeam (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks Mike. Great suggestion!


----------

